# Is it an '87 ?? M01032X



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ran across this JD needing some work on Crigslist. The engine numbers are HM100 159120(l or 1) serial 6160D which I think is made on June, 10 ???6

The Model is an *M01032X and the serial number is missing. Any ideas ?? Because of the chute I'm guessing it's an '87 but anyone know.
It's not the TRS or a 1032D and it's not made in Wisconsin so Ariens is out. Pretty sure it's a JD Deere.

.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks like a John Deere built John Deere to me. Not a Murray or Ariens like you said.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The engine is a 1986 from the 6 in 6160, 160 is the Day of the year.

I have a 1983, the earlier models as I have, have a shorter chute than yours. I just added additional length to my chute.

Is this one from your barn that's been sitting?

Try to get the auger gear box cap off to change the gear oil. I was thinking of separating the auger housing, removing the fill plug on the gear box, then turning the auger housing upside down to drain it.

I find pulling up on the drive lever to be tiring. I'd like to find another lever from a different blower and flip it around so I press down on it.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I know we are probably not supposed to talk about this, but I'll ask anyway. What happened to our resident JD expert? JTC being banned here and at MTF.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I just posted in a thread he posted in a day or two ago on MTF. Was it just yesterday or today ?? 



Update : sorry wasn't paying enough attention. I was thinking MLF


----------

